# Cost of living in Canberra - Australian Capital Territory



## Editor

Canberra is probably one of a handful of cities which springs to mind if you are looking to move to Australia. But what is the cost of living in Canberra compared to the likes of Sydney? What are the prospects for the region?

Tell us your experience of the cost of living in Canberra and if you have been researching the area please share you findings with us. The cost of living in your new found homeland is something which you cannot ignore but it needs to be considered against employment in the area, prospects, etc. 

There really is a lot to think about!


----------

